
Self-driving cars with LED screens to communicate with pedestrians - mortenjorck
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/30/17622540/drive-ai-self-driving-car-ride-share-texas
======
mtgx
Translation: Self-driving cars with LED screens to _show ads_ to pedestrians.

